
Mariah Carey’s record-breaking day shows how little musicians make from Spotify - libraryatnight
https://qz.com/1507361/mariah-careys-record-breaking-day-shows-how-little-musicians-make-from-spotify/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I was one of the streamers. Love her and the song.

